# Favorite viewpoint to read



## Violanthe (Oct 25, 2006)

When you're reading books and stories, what viewpoint do find you enjoy most? First person, where the main character speaks directly to the reader? Or Third person, where a narrator tells you about the main character with a little distance? Do you find your enjoy one more than the other? In certain cases but not in others? Have you ever read a book in the rarely used Second person?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 25, 2006)

I muchly enjoy first person, but it can be immensely grating on the nerves if you aren't a large fan of the character. Third person is usually pretty boring. With first person, you don't have to wade through all of the bland and honest descriptions until you get to the next show of actual personality. You always have some biased eyes to look through. Sure, the truth is stuck to pretty closely in most stories told in the first person, but oh well. I am always wondering how close to the truth some of those characters are. Third person is default, easy, expected, but, of course, can be done beautifully. I enjoy those rare third person type books, but I don't keep my hopes up for them. First person is more fun because it's always something new. Also, yes, I have read a few second person type stories. Choose Your Own Adventure books, of course, and some mystery type stories, both a long time ago.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 5, 2010)

Third for fiction, First for poetry.


----------

